# John Deere Model L Series 51 Manure Spreader problem



## Johnksr (Jul 13, 2018)

I was asked if I could take a look at a JD Model L series 51 Manure Spreader. It was working fine then this problem appeared. When you pull the pull out lever which rotates a lift shoe to disengage the chain from the main drive sprocket, it no longer moves far enough to lift the chain off the sprocket. I'm guessing that's how it works because I never saw how it worked when it was working properly. The rod doesn't have any adjustment that I can see so I was wondering if anyone might know what would cause this problem


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Check the bell crank that attaches to shaft from the engagement/disengagement lever. It is likely loose from that shaft.


----------



## Johnksr (Jul 13, 2018)

Here's the manual for the spreader. If you could tell me what page and item you are referring to I would know exactly what part you are talking about.
Thanks RC


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Start with page 23, take a look at the control rods. On the ends they have a clevis and two nuts. Be sure the outer nut has not loosened and is allowing the clevis to move without fully engaging the rod.

Then on page 26 you will see the bell cranks for the control levers. Make sure the bell cranks are not loose from the control shaft (part #'s 16 and 24), also check the bolts #24 in the main chain control. This manual illustrates the welded bell cranks, but some were bolted. 

Page 2 illustrates the connected control rods and the brackets on the shaft that hold the rod control to the body of the spreader so the bell cranks move in their full arc. If even one of those bolts fall out or get loose, the assembly will shift and the bell crank will not move in a full arc.

On page 15 there is an illustration of the chain tightener. Be sure the three bolts in the slotted adjustment are tight and have not slid allowing too much play in the chain so it does not disengage.

The bolts and nuts on these were Parkerized, so only hardened for a few thousandths of an inch. Real steel was used, but by now any loose ones should be replaced with grade 5 hardware to keep them from failing.

This reminds me of when I was a kid in the late 50's and having to adjust these critters a couple times a year because they really shake things loose. 

Thanks for the manual, I have not seen one of those in almost 50 years.


----------



## Johnksr (Jul 13, 2018)

Thanks for all the help RC. When they drop it off and I get it in the shop, I'll pressure wash it and then see what going on. It doesn't look to intimidating, I just didn't know if there was a common problem with this model and asking would save me some time.
I found the Parts Manual somewhere on the net and thought others would interested in having it. I'm sure it will be of use for others to have actual part numbers and names.
Beats the heck out of going on the net and asking if anybody has a thingamajig that goes onto the whatchamacallit that raises the spinning thing. LOL
Thanks again


----------

